
Facebook Takes the Punches While Rest of Silicon Valley Ducks - justinv
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/13/technology/facebook-silicon-valley.html
======
Nikita_Sadkov
Facebook is Going to Share Your Private Data with Russia. Zuckerberg already
discusses the terms with Roskmonadzor - Russian state Internet control agency
[http://www.interfax.ru/russia/608271](http://www.interfax.ru/russia/608271)

